# I finally broke down and did it



## Old Griz (Jun 3, 2005)

OK.. had a long and very nice conversation with Wayne this morning... great time and got a lot of info from him... Thanks Wayne

I just ordered the starter kit of Enduro Water Based Poly to try on my pens... it will be a little longer finishing technique, but I really have to see how it works...

http://www.compliantspraysystems.com/enduro_water_base_coatings/exterior_interior_poly_page1.htm


----------



## MDWine (Jun 3, 2005)

Who did you order it from Tom?

Now, WHY is the KING of the CA finish examining Enduro? []

I'll do my enduro search now...


----------



## Old Griz (Jun 3, 2005)

AHHH Grasshopper, if we do not experiment, we do not learn.... []


----------



## arehrlich (Jun 3, 2005)

Tom,

I would be most appreciative if you post your impressions and your results.

Alan


----------



## Old Griz (Jun 3, 2005)

The best source for information on using Enduro is Wayne.... I spoke to him at length today before making the decision to try it... 
His is the current "expert" on Enduro... Hopefully he will chime in here with his experiences..


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 3, 2005)

Tom, you are right, Wayne is the Enduro King.  I switched because I had too many CA pens develop "dead spots" in the finish.  Enduro takes far longer, but IMHO is well worth it.  Remember what Wayne said about leaving the sealer and then the poly to set overnight.  That is the key to the finish.


----------



## wayneis (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't know what else I can say that I have not already said.  Anyone that is interested can look at my photo album.  I guess that one thing that I could add would be that the Enduro won't crack or shatter if its dropped but I've been told that ca will harden to the point of being brittle with age.  I use Enduro over the rest of the poly's because of the hardners in it that the others don't have.

Wayne


----------



## RockyHa (Jun 3, 2005)

Enduro has worked really well for me. I have 3 test pens pounding around in dump trucks and excavation equipment to see how they stand up. They have already outlasted fricktion polish and CA. 
Rocky


----------



## ldimick (Jun 5, 2005)

I know this has been asked a bunch of times before but i can't find it. I thought there was an article but can't find one and can't find the link in a search.

Where is the thread where Wayne tells EXACTLY what to ask for when you order Enduro and exactly how to use it?


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 5, 2005)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=1712&whichpage=1#10983  for the "how-to"

http://www.compliantspraysystems.com/enduro_water_base_coatings/exterior_interior_poly_page1.htm   Ask for the poly starter kit.


----------



## ldimick (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks, Lou! I knew someone would come through!

I'm watching Griz closely to see his reaction to Enduro.


----------



## esheffield (Jun 8, 2005)

Just another happy Enduro user here. I've only done a couple with it so far so I still need practice. First one I either didn't get enough poly on or I sanded it too much and took it off. My fault - not the Enduro or Wayne's technique. Second one turned out MUCH better, though I think I got it a bit heavy trying to make up for my snafu on the first one. There are some ripples in it. Funny thing is my first test piece I tried before the pens was perfect! Anyway, with patience and practice I'm already convinced it's a great way to finish.

I'm glad I found out about it before I ever felt the need to try CA. I have enough trouble tolerating the smell of CA just doing the glue ups. I'd probably pass out if I tried finishing with it! I'm about ready to try poly glue as well. []


----------



## wayneis (Jun 8, 2005)

Eddie don't worry about the ripples, use a "rubber block" that you get with MM and starting with 1500 grit Micro Mesh sand it smooth.  DO NOT use a stick with the sand paper or MM wraped around it, you need a soft but firm backing.  Sometimes the ripples just happen no matter how much you try.  The trick is to put both your SS and Enduro on thick and only touch with the paper towell pad enough to smooth, sometimes when you get it on thick it will almost smooth itself out while the blank is still turning.  It better to get it on to thick because you can always sand some off.

Wayne


----------



## MDWine (Jun 10, 2005)

OK Grizzer!! I did too!
I'll be pickin' up a can of Deft in the meantime!


----------



## Old Griz (Jun 10, 2005)

OK Enduro arrived today... just got off the phone with Wayne to make sure I know what I am doing (Yeah Right!!).. will probably do my first Enduro finish on Sunday as tomorrow is booked solid between my booth at the farm market and then an Ordination party we are going too... 
Will hopefully have a gorgeous finish on a pen to show on Tuesday ... But don't expect any miracles  []


----------



## lkorn (Jun 11, 2005)

Why not ask for Miracles?  You are going to an Ordination party, ask for help there.[8D]



> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />tomorrow is booked solid between my booth at the farm market and then an Ordination party we are going too...
> Will hopefully have a gorgeous finish on a pen to show on Tuesday ... But don't expect any miracles  []


----------



## WoodChucker (Jun 13, 2005)

Tom, how did you place your order? I've tried 3 times to place an order with them. I sent them an email once and never got a response, then called them twice and left my name and number but they never call me back. I'd like to try this stuff but they sure make it hard to place an order with them. Anyone else put in an order? I'd like to hear how others did? Thanks!


----------



## JimGo (Jun 14, 2005)

OK Tom, I'm waiting with baited breath (yes, I'm going to brush my teeth now!) to see the pen!


----------



## Old Griz (Jun 14, 2005)

R.T. I just called them and placed an order... talked to someone the first time I called... 

Jim, Did not do a pen, but did turn a piece of walnut (one of those woods that for me is a problem finishing).. sectioned it in two parts and did different techniques (per Wayne) to see if there is a big difference... still have to sand and polish this morning... should be posting a pic of the wood this afternoon or late morning.. 
Coffee still needs to kick in before I do anything


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 14, 2005)

Can't argue with results. But using an overnight drying product would mean buying a number of additional mandrels and bushing sets.


----------



## Old Griz (Jun 14, 2005)

Frank
Actually you don't need to buy additional bushings or mandrels... you can use a rack like the one below I made for when I do a production run of pens... when the sealer or poly is dry to the touch (about 10-15Min), just take them off the mandrel and put them on the rods in the same orientation they were on the mandrel.. This way you know which end is up when you put them back on the mandrel to sand them... 
The rods are 5" long #8 bolts with a washer and nut to lock them to the wood.. This system works like a dream for me for doing multiple pens... and it is a whole lot cheaper than new mandrels and bushings.. I can do 20 pens at a time with this set up... 




<br />


----------

